# The Math Thread!!!



## Cadavuh (Jun 9, 2011)

Since Jeff hasn't been around in a while there are no SS.org residential mathematicians. Its time to bring back the spirit ^_^. Since I've started my new physics major I've been learning more and more math everyday and I've taken a real liking to it. This summer im really diving into everything that one learns after single variable calc through self study. Multi variable calc, diff eq, linear algebra, etc... The proofy, pure math really interests me as well, although from what I have experienced so far it is not used much until you get around to some more advanced theoretical physics. Any other math fans/majors/minors/imaticians etc..?


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2011)

Aspiring engineer and a huge math fan. Posting in a thread that is inevitably doomed to fail, though.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 9, 2011)

If SS.org users want to consult this thread for math help then it might not fail . Anyone in a math class always has questions. What level are you at right now?


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

I just registered for an Algebra II class over the summer, then in Fall I move on to Applied Mathematical something-something, then go onto Trig & Algebra, and finally Calculus!  Not really, I'm just doing it so I can get a Bachelors in Computer Sciences.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 9, 2011)

For a BS in CS I would think you would have to take some discrete mathematics and some formal logic no?


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> For a BS in CS I would think you would have to take some discrete mathematics and some formal logic no?



Well this is to just get me IN to CS, which requires Calculus alongside doing Programming, so right now I'm doing all these so I can work up to Calculus and then probably move on to those.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 9, 2011)

I do graduate engineering work and have a bachelors in engineering, I make math cry at how badly I abuse/misuse it


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I do graduate engineering work and have a bachelors in engineering, I make math cry at how badly I abuse/misuse it



Amen brother. I'm in the same boat


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 9, 2011)

MFB said:


> Well this is to just get me IN to CS, which requires Calculus alongside doing Programming, so right now I'm doing all these so I can work up to Calculus and then probably move on to those.



Oh, so your still in high school? My intuition tells me to tell you to stay away from those high school AP Calc courses . A lot of kids who have AP calc credit and enter the higher math classes right when they start uni fail out because the high school preparation is a joke.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> Oh, so your still in high school? My intuition tells me to tell you to stay away from those high school AP Calc courses . A lot of kids who have AP calc credit and enter the higher math classes right when they start uni fail out because the high school preparation is a joke.



No, sadly college  I just graduated from community college with an Associates in Arts, but now I actually KNOW what I want to do instead of just coasting through bullshit community college classes - unfortunately, I have to do some back-tracking and pay for my mistake by NOT taking harder math courses


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh gotcha. When you enter calc make sure your foundation of algebra and trig skills is really strong. Especially the algebra.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 9, 2011)

Since Im doing college in the states one of the core subjects... is calculus... I have a feeling I'm FUCKED


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2011)

Calculus isn't bad. I have Calc III (multi-variable) next semester, then Diff Eq.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Only a math nerd will truly get this.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> Oh gotcha. When you enter calc make sure your foundation of algebra and trig skills is really strong. Especially the algebra.



The current plan I have set-up is this (slightly long-winded)

Finish summer math course with awesome grade
Return to my community college and re-do courses I fucked up because I didn't care (MUST maintain at least 3.0GPA for free tuition transfer)
Meet with UMass about transfers
Transfer from here to there into Liberal Arts and do more math classes and general studies I need
Transfer majors to Computer Science when I have all the math requisites done and then continue to kick college's ass

So, I have to do well in these courses or else my free tuition goes down the drain, and that's like $2K I save


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 9, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Calculus isn't bad. I have Calc III (multi-variable) next semester, then Diff Eq.



Tis when you have never done it before, I'm kinda researching it now, nothing's impossible but yeah you won't know till you try something haha.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 9, 2011)

Nerds. 


Riddles and Brain Teasers - GordeonBleu


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 9, 2011)

Let's see where we rank;

What's the highest level math course my fellow nerds have taken?

Mine is Differential Equations (the one that you take after you finish Cal III).

After doing all that, I switched majors from engineering to supply chain management (fail, I know). They let me use all my math classes to replace some of the "technical" electives, but I was still required to take "Business Math."  That was the saddest class ever. Pretty sure it actually did harm to my mathematical skills, reverting to 7th grade level shit.  But hey, 4.00 GPA point is 4.00 GPA points.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Because of a bad teacher(and I know it was the teacher because only three students had passed in his four classes, and all of them were mega-over achievers) I had sophomore year, I had to do Algebra II over again. I did it online, but I wasn't able to finish it before junior year so I wasn't able to take a math class that year. Now I'm stuck taking integrated, though I'm trying to get transferred into Statistics.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 9, 2011)

Maffcore.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate math, I don't even like telling people what the time is because it involves numbers.  But nah I really respect it because math is the foundation of all things so massive respect to those who can wrap their brain around the complicated stuff.


----------



## Spondus (Jun 9, 2011)

Just been doing Fourier transforms. Whoopee.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember back in school, my maths class was told that we weren't ready for a particular kind of complex maths (I don't remember which) because our "calculous isn't strong enough".

This immediately lead to me day dreaming about the class as if we were an anime, with an elderly sensei telling us not to go past kaio-ken x2, but then in an epic battle I go up to kaio-ken x20, and my calculous just barely manages to take the strain, and I end up triumphant.

This is actually how most of my maths C classes went, and I ended up failing.  But I got into the university that I was aiming for anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Maffcore.











Mathcore FTW!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Only a math nerd will truly get this.



"crap"





Ahh man.. I liked calculus.. a lot..

Now I hate it 

Diff calculus (calc 4) SUCKS ASS!


----------



## Edika (Jun 9, 2011)

The thing with math is when you start studying you get really frustrated. It's like learning a new language and all the symbols don't make any sense. But when you start getting familiar with it BOOM! you get hooked.
My math level is not as high as when I graduated from the university (physics department) because I haven't used all the math we were taught since then. Especially the first two years were stuffed with math ad I didn't quite get the reason. When the applications of math started in physics then it all made sense.


----------



## Edika (Jun 9, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Diff calculus (calc 4) SUCKS ASS!



If you think differential calculus sucks you should try vector analysis or a combination of differential equations with imaginary numbers in Schrodinger formalization trying to make sense quantum dynamics. That is beautiful and sucks so much ass at the same time


----------



## kamello (Jun 9, 2011)

fuck this thread and fuck trigonometry
sorry have to do it. .....ohhh, the sweet smell of neg. rep 

edit: although i really like algebra, my grades are always terrible


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 9, 2011)

this thread is _deriving_ me crazy


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Math pickup lines-



 I wish i was your problem set, because then I'd be really hard, and you'd be doing me on the desk.
Hey...nice asymptote.
I wish I could be your derivative so I could lay tangent to your curves.

I know a few more, I just can't remember them right now.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jun 9, 2011)

I debate.


----------



## Devotion (Jun 10, 2011)

Since i choose math 8 and sciences i feel obliged to post here B-)

Next year going to have 8 hours of math, which is the highest math level for 17 and 18 year olds in our country. Diff eq, complex numbers and matrices are all waiting for me.


----------



## jacksonslut (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 10, 2011)

^ I absolutely love that 

I realized that all you need to actually like math is a good teacher. I used to HATE math up until my Junior year in high school. I had an awesome teacher for pre-calculus, and he's the one responsible for my being a science geek nowadays 

I had the highest mark in my AP Calculus class on my Senior year in high school. Then I did a little bit of self-study, and then, in university, I got to Laplace transforms. I moved out of the country and changed universities at that point. And I've just finished Calculus II this semester for Computer Science. The Laplace transforms were something I never understood fully, given that I changed right when we were on that topic. But I'm looking forward to them again . I also loved the topic of Solids of Revolution. That stuff was so incredibly neat.

Also, as I'm typing this, I am wearing this:






I hope some of you get the joke  My AP Calc teacher gave it to me after I graduated hahaha she was the coolest teacher.

I've taken that same t-shirt to parties before, and I love the looks I've gotten


----------



## shanike (Jun 10, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


>



that's absolutely uber-cool man!


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

I've just finished 'Advanced Mathematics for Engineers 1' on my degree course, but did Maths and Further Maths at A Level (double maths?) so had already done Matrices, complex numbers, 2nd and 3rd order DE's before I started Uni the first time. I then got whacked by 5x5 and 6x6 matrices in the first year of my Physics Degree, and some other crap. I didn't finish my Physics degree, and now that I'm doing Electrical Engineering, it's all about Fourier Series/Transform, Sinc function, Heaviside step (mostly transients here) and also Laplace Transforms and all the other junk that comes with that.

I hate maths, but I've always been good at it lol. 

Also  @ SirMyghin, I love how much you can bend this stuff with Engineering! 

"Mmmm.... That's not the number I was expecting... Screw it, it'll be fine"


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 10, 2011)

Edika said:


> If you think differential calculus sucks you should try vector analysis or a combination of *differential equations with imaginary numbers in Schrodinger formalization trying to make sense quantum dynamics.* That is beautiful and sucks so much ass at the same time


I have no idea what's that, but that sounds soooooo cool  

Also, BEST WATCH EVER. http://www.uncommongoods.com/product/geek-wrist-watch
I'm getting one


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2011)

Just to be a douche, the word Math makes less sense than the word Maths as the full word is Mathematics, which is obviously plural and although Math is an abbreviation it should still fully represent the same notion of quantity as the word that it comes from. The abbreviation of Statistics is Stats, not Stat.


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

Uh oh, I sense grammar wars round 11673493739...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Uh oh, I sense grammar wars round 11673493739...



I'm just glad you limey bastards aren't adding extra vowels like usual. I was expecting something like Mauthes. 

EDIT:

Full word; Mauthemautices.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 10, 2011)

I hate math, but I just got back my score for my Geometry final. 95/100 in a class I had a C in 
Also did something with fractals today in math. It was pretty cool how they work in nature.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll join the party... I got a BS in engineering (aero & mech), but I also minored in math.

Engineering is just really, really shady and dirty applied math.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2011)

I just did my final GCSE maths exam today. Assuming I did an OK job I'll never have to do maths again.

It's always been my worst subject, a real thorn in my side. Tell you what though, my teacher for the last two years has been really awesome. I was getting 30-35% on most tests but since he's been teaching us it's risen to 50-60% on most exams.

On a practice paper I did for revision yesterday I got 69% 

If I pass maths I have him to thank. If I screwed it up it's my fault, his teaching was so great that I really have no excuse.

Anyway... this is irrelevant to your clever-person discussion. Continue.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I do graduate engineering work and have a bachelors in engineering, I make math cry at how badly I abuse/misuse it


 


djpharoah said:


> Amen brother. I'm in the same boat


 
 Yuppers! Nothing like an engineering degree or two (BS in Nuclear Engineering, and a BS in Manufacturing Engineering)! I remember burning my brain out in a 600 level grad. math course offered in the Univ. of Wisconsin's Nuclear Engineering dept. in 1987 (I was short a few credits for graduation, and in spite of being an undergrad, took the course, since it was the only departmental course being offered in the summertime), and having to do non-ordinary, and non-linear differential equations. 

The guy who taught the class, gave us the sickest equations (he was on sabbatical for the summer from the Oak Ridge National Lab). I remember taking 4 pages to solve one problem. I asked the instructor, how he ever came up with such a nasty one! He told me he found it in an Indian civil engineering journal/magazine. The equation was the mathematical representation they came up with for a soil erosion problem, that was occurring in a location, where terrace farming was practiced. After being told that, a light went on in my head, and I said to myself, "well, whatta you know, there is a use for this stuff, outside of theoretical applications!"


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> I'll join the party... I got a BS in engineering (aero & mech), but I also minored in math.
> 
> Engineering is just really, really shady and dirty applied math.


 
Of course it is!, due to so many equations being slimmed down into smoothed/simplified forms, that'll "get you there" resultswise!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Only a math nerd will truly get this.


 

Ah yes!! The celebrated HAND WAVING, practiced by math, physics, and engineering profs. in college! 



Edika said:


> If you think differential calculus sucks you should try vector analysis or a combination of differential equations with imaginary numbers in Schrodinger formalization trying to make sense quantum dynamics. That is beautiful and sucks so much ass at the same time


 
Yep! I remember that stuff! I had Quantum mechanics in my Junior year of college (my proffessor looked like Mark Twain's little brother!). So many more people talk about Heisneberg, Bohr, etc., but don't know that Erwin Schrodinger is the guy who really described quantum mechanics, bu putting it to math! Lots 'o diff. eqs. were used! The funny thing is, you can cheat relativistic physics with DeBroglie's derivations of the quantum mechanics equations. I remember using DeBroglie's equations in an ssingment, where we had to make the fallacious proof that the propogation velocity of Debroglie Waves (they are another way to describe matter - as a closed waveform) is greater than *C *(the speed of light), which is not true at all.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 10, 2011)

Spondus said:


> Just been doing Fourier transforms. Whoopee.


 
F.Y.I. - in electronics, Fourier Transformations, can be used to describe the different overtones in a square wave signal (ala a guitar amp that is clipping/distorting).


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 10, 2011)

ellengtrgrl said:


> ...and having to do non-ordinary, and non-linear differential equations.
> 
> The guy who taught the class, gave us the sickest equations (he was on sabbatical for the summer from the Oak Ridge National Lab). I remember taking 4 pages to solve one problem. I asked the instructor, how he ever came up with such a nasty one!



That reminds me of some of my grad courses in fluid dynamics, solving the Navier-Stokes equation. When passing out one of the homeworks, the prof said it should take about 14 pages of work... and it did.


----------



## Rook (Jun 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm just glad you limey bastards aren't adding extra vowels like usual. I was expecting something like Mauthes.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Full word; Mauthemautices.



Heuy, that's nout funny maun.

At least we don't abuse the letter z...

Analyse

Or put our e's in the wrong place....

Theatre


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Also  @ SirMyghin, I love how much you can bend this stuff with Engineering!
> 
> "Mmmm.... That's not the number I was expecting... Screw it, it'll be fine"



Real math is messy shit. Numerical approximations are nice functions that as you refine the steps/boundaries on approach the real solution anyway with much less hastle. Close enough but really fast is much preferable.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Theatre



No, in our version it's just phonetic


----------



## -42- (Jun 11, 2011)

Goldbach's Conjecture.









































trollface.jpg


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 11, 2011)

Devotion said:


> Since i choose math 8 and sciences i feel obliged to post here B-)
> 
> Next year going to have 8 hours of math, which is the highest math level for 17 and 18 year olds in our country. Diff eq, complex numbers and matrices are all waiting for me.



When you say complex numbers do you mean complex analysis? As in Calculus in the complex plane? That would be pretty advanced for an 18 year old.


----------



## Devotion (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> When you say complex numbers do you mean complex analysis? As in Calculus in the complex plane? That would be pretty advanced for an 18 year old.



Nah, more simple,



. 
I'm not familiar with the English educational terms, so I don't know what calculus is, and with 17 year old I meant something like 5th grade, the year before the year before you go to university, or something like that 

Looked it up a bit, and we'll see integrals, differential functions etc. in the following 2 years (5-6), so I don't know how advanced that is or not


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 11, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> That reminds me of some of my grad courses in fluid dynamics, solving the Navier-Stokes equation. When passing out one of the homeworks, the prof said it should take about 14 pages of work... and it did.



Ouch!! Yeah, that is a NASTY ONE to solve (I had fluid mechanics). I feel for you!

Regarding math profs. - I had a prof for Advanced Calculus (basically Calc. 5 - lots of calculus with complex numbers, etc.), who not only was late by as much as a half hour for his one hour office times, when you could ask him questions, and for help (he had them twice a week), he never made up the lost time. Oh yeah, and the final was so bad, that this prof. ended up extending it from its 2 hour time limit, to over 3 hours. As it was only 2 people finished it: A.) this little guy named Lou, who either cheated on everything, or was a genius (he seemed to often be doing crosswords from the student newspaper, instead of taking notes), and did well on all of the exams, finished it a little over 2 hours; B.) The other student who finished it, finished it in about 2 hours and 45 minutes, and I heard him say to the prof., "this is the first test I've ever taken, where I felt useless." That guy also did well on the exams. I remember the prof. having this dumbfounded look on his face, when the guy made the above statement.


----------



## Rook (Jun 11, 2011)

EDIT: Never mind


----------



## Orio11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just about to finish my second year at Sixth Form(UK)
Not sure what the US equivalent is >.>

Going to Uni to take a Bachelors of Science in maths in September


----------



## Rook (Jun 11, 2011)

I think our sixth form college (age 16-18) is the same as high school... I dunno... We go school until we're 16 - college 16-18 (non compulsory, quite often the same place you went to school) - university (where you get your degree, which is basically what you need to get any kind of professional job).

Also why did you say 'bachelor of science', why didn't you just say degree?


----------



## Orio11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh that makes sense.
And im not quite sure >.> must be an ego thing >.<


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 11, 2011)

Orio11 said:


> Just about to finish my second year at Sixth Form(UK)
> Not sure what the US equivalent is >.>
> 
> Going to Uni to take a Bachelors of Science in maths in September



States is tricky, not sure what you do in sixth form, but I know American high schools (and consequently a lot of university programs, at least engineering) are near the equivilant of 1 year back from Canada. This obviously only applies to undergrads, post grad for engineering is through the roof from undergrad anyway you slice it.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 11, 2011)

I've a BS in math, kind of wish I'd done some form of engineering in hindsight though. Most of the positions for which I'm applying are engineering and it's extremely difficult to even get an interview if your resume doesn't say engineering on it. Chances are I'll end up working in finance instead even though I don't really want to.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 12, 2011)

chemistry baccelor here, we have the Shroedinger equation to look forward to next year


----------



## ras1988 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a nuclear engineering degree and physics degree(class of 2010).......Maths yeah.......You learn it, you do it, you love it. Then you get a job in not engineering then you apply math to corporate endeavors and you get looked at like you are utterly mad. So to list the classes:

Calculus I & II (MIT took 1, 2, and 3 and made them into 2 classes instead of 3)
Differential Equations
Linear Algebra
Applied Discrete Mathematics and Linear Algebra
Statistical Mechanics

This stuff is unbelievably useful learn your math, learn it well.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys - i dig math also! I dont use it that much, but hoping to within months. Im an biomedical engineer and doing research within the areas of atherosclerosis and CFD by means of MRI and Matlab


----------



## Edika (Jun 13, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I've a BS in math, kind of wish I'd done some form of engineering in hindsight though. Most of the positions for which I'm applying are engineering and it's extremely difficult to even get an interview if your resume doesn't say engineering on it. Chances are I'll end up working in finance instead even though I don't really want to.



Ain't this the truth. In Greece whenever I said physicist everybody replied "Ah a school teacher". Any kind of job in industry required an engineer of some form. That is why my master was on material science and my PhD in physics of semiconductors/material science. I am searching for industry jobs all over the world and the word engineer is still in most position advertisements. I am sending them applications anyway and hope the material science part sticks to someone.

EDIT: My advice to the younger people dealing with science and mathematics: Learn how to use Matlab and at least one programming language as well as Labview. If you are able to apply these knowledge decently on science and engineering it helps a lot to find work.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 13, 2011)

ras1988 said:


> Calculus I & II (MIT took 1, 2, and 3 and made them into 2 classes instead of 3)



I really wish more schools did this. I've seen the single variable calc course on MIT open courseware. I really like how they will give a rule/equation/etc..., prove it, then give a single example and move on. As opposed to just writing a rule/equation/concept down and doing an unnecessary amount of example problems so kids can just develop algorithms for solving new problems.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2011)

My Algebra II course started on Monday, and I just started doing the basic refresher work; totally didn't realize how much I could forgot in 3 years  Had it for the first bits, stumbled in the middle and had to look at the answer key/how-to sheet to see where he pulled his shit from, then managed to get back on my feet towards the end. I'm only on problem set 6 out of 11, but it's coming back to me and I'll finish tomorrow since now it's 2:45AM.

Someone remind me again why I decided to go into Computer Sciences?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Ah yes!! The celebrated HAND WAVING, practiced by math, physics, and engineering profs. in college!



Look at a graph of the function types it shows.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't believe we're 27 posts into a math thread and no xkcd:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2011)

Fuck math, I'm just glad I passed and am finally done now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

ElRay said:


> I can't believe we're 27 posts into a math thread and no xkcd:



That's one of my favorite xkcds ever.

Everyone stares at me when I say that in class.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Everyone stairs at me when I say that in class.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


>



Oh shit.

I can't beleve I made such a simple mistake. I'm being totally serious, I'm kind of ashamed.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 23, 2011)

Frobenius Method.

I hated it.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I've a BS in math, kind of wish I'd done some form of engineering in hindsight though. Most of the positions for which I'm applying are engineering and it's extremely difficult to even get an interview if your resume doesn't say engineering on it. Chances are I'll end up working in finance instead even though I don't really want to.



Out of all the upper-division math courses you took, which was/were your favorite/s and why? Just curious.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 3, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> Out of all the upper-division math courses you took, which was/were your favorite/s and why? Just curious.



None, although discrete mathematics in high-school was pretty fun


----------



## fujitron (Jul 3, 2011)

ok who else every once in a while tries to make riffs out of the digits of &#960; ?


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 3, 2011)

Euler's number e would be much cooler than pi IMO.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 3, 2011)

Devotion said:


> Nah, more simple,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Numbers consisting of a real and imaginary part is a complex number.


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2011)

Current standing in my math course : First test? 93 after not doing ANY math past basic addition in 3 years. Second test? 80, should've been an 85 but I made a rookie mistake and misread it as parallel instead of perpendicular. If I keep these numbers up, I'll be a-ok.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 6, 2011)

Man, I just received my summer calc midterm with a 264/300, or 88%. I'm pretty pissed at myself, considering that there were 4 or 5 kids(out of about 30 total) who got a score > 96%. Fucking sign change errors...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

^^

Dang that is a lot of points, I wish my calc tests had been that forgiving. More like /20, 5 questions. Then every mistake is worth so much more. Hell we had multiple choice A-K for my university calc.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess it is pretty forgiving, considering that the class grade is out of a total of 800 points. 300 for the midterm, 300 for the final, 100 hw, and 100 in-class quizzes. Yea, multiple choice in mathematics is not fun.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahh, the dreaded mathematics examinations.
I am a PhD student and TA in engineering classes. I do greatly sympathize with the freshman undergraduates struggling with calculus. I am glad those days are long gone.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 6, 2011)

So are you a PhD student in mathematics or engineering? Your sentence was a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Djent (Jul 6, 2011)

About to take AP Calc BC. Just took AP Stat, got a 5 on the exam (which amounts to around 4-8 free credits at most colleges).

P.S. I'm only a high school *junior*


----------



## fujitron (Jul 6, 2011)

you're a PhD *candidate*, not "student"


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 6, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> P.S. I'm only a high school *junior*



Cool story bro.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 6, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> About to take AP Calc BC. Just took AP Stat, got a 5 on the exam (which amounts to around 4-8 free credits at most colleges).
> 
> P.S. I'm only a high school *junior*



Eh I took BC Calc the first half of junior year and multi-variable calc at a local university during the second half, also took AP Physics C, AP Bio, AP Chem, AP English, AP US History during that year 

P.S. I have a large *penis*


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

fujitron said:


> you're a PhD *candidate*, not "student"



You are only a PhD candidate if you have passed your comprehensive


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 6, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Eh I took BC Calc the first half of junior year and multi-variable calc at a local university during the second half, also took AP Physics C, AP Bio, AP Chem, AP English, AP US History during that year
> 
> P.S. I have a large *penis*



What upper division math classes did you take as an undergrad? Which were your favorites and why?


----------



## fujitron (Jul 7, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> You are only a PhD candidate if you have passed your comprehensive



Huh. Maybe it is different here in Greece. Oh well. Enough chattering, back to


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 10, 2011)

I found Calculus to be enjoyable, really. I hated how it was taught, though. Plug'n'chug at my university. I'm more of a logic enthusiast, so the whole put a number in, pull a number (ambiguity anyone? lolololol!) out is a little iffy for me. It frustrates me in a way that makes me Cannonball shit on the salad-bar at Wendy's. 

I have no idea what I was talking about by the end of this post.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, I think, strictly speaking, that executing most *calculus*(IE differentiation & integration) intrinsically involves a lot of "plug n chug". This characteristic of the subject, I think, has the potential to suck any substance out of a beginner level course, which is what it most often does(or so it seems to me). Plus, the overwhelming majority of college students either wouldn't or couldn't handle a more rigorous math course regardless . Keep in mind the rules and equations you were using in your class do in fact have some pretty rigorous proofs behind them. There is actually a great calculus textbook that approaches the subject from a more rigorous standpoint, really laying out the solid foundations of the subject. I have the full version in pdf if anyone is interested.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, I totally agree with you on that one. I was just a little disappointed. 

Which text are you talking about? One, fun, enjoyable read that covers elementary/beginning Calculus is "How To Ace Calculus," there's two books in the series covering even multivariable and differentials.


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 10, 2011)

Calculus by Michael Spivak


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2011)

Currently pulling off an 85 in my math course with ease, hopefully it stays this way next semester


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 28, 2011)

Currently studying maths, doin' calculus atm. Ready for starting my degree in Physics this coming September.


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm now officially a Computer Sciences major and should I pass all my classes next semester with high enough marks, I can have my 2.5 to transfer to UML and start programming in the spring  College Algebra & Trig won't be too hard hopefully.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 3, 2011)

^^^

Algebra isn't difficult, lots of matrix operations and if you are (un)lucky abstract vector spaces and such (I still don't know what those were for ). Was still easily my best math course. Then again, not sure how your math is there in the states, I know what is typically pre-calc in high school is calc 1 there.


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not so much worried about the algebra, just the Trig portion since it's a combined course, I don't want to end up blowing through something and just going "What the fuck did we cover?"


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd just like to add : completing a square to solve quadratic equations, is one of the stupidest things ever. Seriously, just factor it motherfuckers.


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 3, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'd just like to add : completing a square to solve quadratic equations, is one of the stupidest things ever. Seriously, just factor it motherfuckers.



You'll have to get used to completing the square if you're going farther into calculus. I used it a lot in calc II, it's extremely helpful/necessary.


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I actually found out why I find it to be stupid. It's the fact that you're taking the square roots of the variable (x squared term) and the constant term, but disregard the 'b' value, so it's like "HOW CAN YOU JUST DROP THAT, SHOULDN'T YOU BE DOING SOMETHING WITH IT WHAT THE FUCK"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2011)

Random bump, I know, but this was too good to pass up:


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome! Good bump. I want to hear more about the experiences members have had with math.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried to stay out of this thread, but I've failed twice now.

For me: B.S. and M.S. in Biomedical Engineering (non-linear control systems (pure EE geekyness) applied to biological systems), was going the PhD route but got-out because I was really not looking forward to doing an additional 4+ years as a Post Doc before being able to even start considering tenure track positions.

The only math that kicked my a$$ was stochastic processes (probability + multivariate calculus). The scary thing is that I got so comfortable working in the LaPlace domain, that I'd transform everything because it was easier than working in the "real" domain. 

Ray


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 12, 2011)

So far I'm loving the multivariable applications presented in this quantum chemistry book that I picked up recently. There's something about multivariable equations that are so erotic/terrifying 

This one's a classic too: 




Even though I think this guy just pulled the equation out of his ass, it works out to $0.002.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Oct 13, 2011)

ElRay said:


> I tried to stay out of this thread, but I've failed twice now.
> 
> For me: B.S. and M.S. in Biomedical Engineering (non-linear control systems (pure EE geekyness) applied to biological systems), was going the PhD route but got-out because I was really not looking forward to doing an additional 4+ years as a Post Doc before being able to even start considering tenure track positions.
> 
> ...



I can relate. I'm currently a graduate student in Aerospace Engineering, working on control systems applied to spacecraft.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Only a math nerd will truly get this.


I see your dances and raise you some sex positions!




hoverover: "We didn't even get to the continued fractions!"

And for t3h lulz...


Also, did/does anyone else here spend time programming with graphing calculators?
Cuz I does.


----------



## Rook (Oct 13, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> I can't beleve I made such a simple mistake. I'm being totally serious, I'm kind of ashamed.



I know this is an ancient post but I'm reading over the thread is it's been bumped anyway.




Is that a joke? Tell me its a joke.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 13, 2011)

SymmetricScars said:


> I can relate. I'm currently a graduate student in Aerospace Engineering, working on control systems applied to spacecraft.


I was using the same "maths" applied to the Auditory System. There's some pretty cool compressive non-linear feedback tied to a transmission line of bandpass filters. What I was looking into was that there appears to be feedback from higher brain centers and the opposite ear that adjust the tuning.

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

Linear algebra is ridiculously easy with respect to the other maths you mentioned in the OP 

Like child's play. Diff eq made many many many people change their majors when I was in school.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 13, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I know this is an ancient post but I'm reading over the thread is it's been bumped anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joke, I seriously stress about stuff like that.


----------



## MFB (Oct 13, 2011)

Officially dropping being a CS major since I should've realized I wasn't cut out for all the math it requires


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> Officially dropping being a CS major since I should've realized I wasn't cut out for all the math it requires



Sad to hear that man, <3.


----------



## Mendez (Oct 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> Officially dropping being a CS major since I should've realized I wasn't cut out for all the math it requires



Honestly thats what is giving me second thoughts....but i set a goal to become a CS major...must finish!

Oddly though since i just started cal 1, i actually kinda like derivatives


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahh come on guys... It's not that bad. If I can make it through CS anyone can do it. At my school Computer Engineering was the one that made ppl question their beliefs. 

And even that one wasn't *that* much harder than CS.

You can do it Ben...


----------



## Mendez (Oct 14, 2011)

Its the amount of math thats a pain, but its just a matter of actually doing the hw for me. Mainly just a matter of practice...

Although i havent actually started on the major it self (stupid basics! )


----------



## pink freud (Oct 14, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Oddly though since i just started cal 1, i actually kinda like derivatives



Same. Quotient Rule might be a little tricky to memorize, but so far I like Calc MUCH more than Trig.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm taking Trig right now, although I would've taken Calc if I had that option. I hate math that revolves around shapes, especially triangles. Maybe I should have taken College Algebra like all the other music students haha.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 14, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> I'm taking Trig right now, although I would've taken Calc if I had that option. I hate math that revolves around shapes, especially triangles. Maybe I should have taken College Algebra like all the other music students haha.



Need Trig to take Calc, usually. My problem with trig is I essentially had to teach myself as it was an online class. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Mendez (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah man that sucks, I dont quite remember, but trig concentrates around the unit circle and sin, cos, and tan as well, right? Its a pain at first to learn those, but boy do they stick around for higher level math 

Dude, i got a 69 (hehe) on my first cal test cause i forgot to take the derivative of the base  
Yeah the quotient rule took a while before i had it memorized


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't feel bad that I quit or anything, it's actually a HUGE relief since I was digging myself a hole I might not have been able to get out of (read : wouldn't have been able to)

The problem was that I got talking to my buddy about game design and such, and remembered when I did a summer camp about it and had a blast, but it wasn't doing the "making it work" aspect of it that I enjoyed. Unfortunately, I forgot that and this was pretty much a pipe dream, so I'm going back to my roots and going the actual game design route and will hopefully go to an Art school next semester.

Algebra II was fun, but Coll. Alg & Trig are fucking tedious


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 14, 2011)

The fact that Calc is more interesting than trig really goes without saying. Just wait until you get to some elementary differential equations. Now those are fun ^_^.


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to think of math as a language. Each problem, a story with little holes poked in it that need to be filled with the most logical fills to the plot. An ambiguous language at that, but still. And I don't mean in this PBS special, "Mathematics is the language of the universe," I mean it in the sense that it resides completely on logical foundations, such as the use of language in our everyday life. We can't simply say shit willy-nilly and not expect to be wrong about things. Its fun, but people fucking hate you for it.


----------



## Mendez (Oct 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> Don't feel bad that I quit or anything, it's actually a HUGE relief since I was digging myself a hole I might not have been able to get out of (read : wouldn't have been able to)
> 
> The problem was that I got talking to my buddy about game design and such, and remembered when I did a summer camp about it and had a blast, but it wasn't doing the "making it work" aspect of it that I enjoyed. Unfortunately, I forgot that and this was pretty much a pipe dream, so I'm going back to my roots and going the actual game design route and will hopefully go to an Art school next semester.
> 
> Algebra II was fun, but Coll. Alg & Trig are fucking tedious



Yeah its tedious, I was actually gonna go the game design route my self. But I never actually tried it, so i just decided to go for something along the lines of programming since I like the concept.

Good luck with the game design route!


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Yeah its tedious, I was actually gonna go the game design route my self. But I never actually tried it, so i just decided to go for something along the lines of programming since I like the concept.
> 
> Good luck with the game design route!



Thanks bro, maybe if we're both successful in our endeavors we may end up working together


----------



## Mendez (Oct 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> Thanks bro, maybe if we're both successful in our endeavors we may end up working together



Hell yeah man


----------



## IamSatai (Nov 6, 2011)

First of all:






Hey, what's up guys? I have just started 1st yr Mathematics (switched from Theorectical Physics to Math last Wednesday) in Trinity College Dublin in Ireland. Not much math on this forum so I figured I could try bring this thread back with a little math puzzle. Keep in mind I'm only in 1st year and just came up with the problem there, so my apologies if it is "trivial" for you math pros  . I do find this kind of thing fun, so hopefully some of you guys will too.



> *n^m = x* where *n* and *m* are positive integers.
> 
> What is the probability that the sum of the digits of *x* (and the sum of those digits until one digit remains) is equal to one.
> 
> *E.g. 17^2 = 289 -> 2+9+8 = 19 -> 1+9 = 10 -> 1*



I have an answer, and as far as I can tell it is right. PM for it if you really want to know, but give it a go and post it here. I want to see how else someone else would get the answer, especially if it is different to my way.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 8, 2011)

Trigonometry is kicking my ass right now. I honestly don't even know what's going on in that class anymore. I actually skipped my last test. I have a C right now so I think I'll pass but just barely.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 2, 2011)

Bump because this.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^ boo urns


----------



## pink freud (Dec 2, 2011)

So something my math teacher couldn't tell me, what is the derivative of the origin of the Folium of Descartes? Is it undefined, zero, or both?


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 2, 2011)

hello guys,

So in January I will be starting school for mechanical engineering and since we have members who completed or currently studying for their engineering degree/ degrees could you give me some tips to help me out so I don't fail out. Also I should mention I am rusty at math since I didn't have to deal with it in my last occupation. Any math related tips will be really helpful

Thanks


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 2, 2011)

I seriously wish I liked math more. I understand how useful it is- really one of the only always-applicable things you can take away from school. But being a high school student in the state of Georgia has really tainted my opinion of it since I've been taught so shittily- any time I step into a math class I rage. At least I took AP calculus my junior year and sort-of liked that. My holes are in my algebra.

Anyone have any tips on trying to like math?
From what some friends have told me- it gets a lot better in college when you have professors who actually know what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 3, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I seriously wish I liked math more. I understand how useful it is- really one of the only always-applicable things you can take away from school. But being a high school student in the state of Georgia has really tainted my opinion of it since I've been taught so shittily- any time I step into a math class I rage. At least I took AP calculus my junior year and sort-of liked that. My holes are in my algebra.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on trying to like math?
> From what some friends have told me- it gets a lot better in college when you have professors who actually know what the fuck they're talking about.



I feel like I learned more in my second year of college than I did my entire high school career. The whole 'having a professor who knows what the fuck they're talking about and actually enjoys what they're doing' thing is absolutely vital. It makes it a lot more interesting to learn.


----------



## brick (Dec 4, 2011)

These are the biggest numbers in the universe


----------



## LudoCluedo (Dec 6, 2011)

Spondus said:


> Just been doing Fourier transforms. Whoopee.



I feel your pain.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 7, 2011)

I teach Honors Algebra II, AP Statistics and Pre-calculus/Trigonometry (but I only took through Calc. II and Stats for Poli Sci; I do have Logic I and II under my belt though from my Phil degree).


----------

